# Campsite for Madrid?



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

We want to spend 2 or 3 days in Madrid in October, any personal recommendations for a secure site with good public transport access to get into the city easily?

Thanks


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

bump


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

There a campsite just out side Madrid called Camping Osuna Jardines de Aranjuez..having read the reviews on travel advisor sounds a bit dire but is probably the nearest site to the centre all depends what your expectations and needs are.
We would have been interested if it had had better reviews and it aint cheap.
Do you have the ASCI book theres one in there near Getafe but thats quiet a way out.
Not personally stayed at any of these so just going off others comments.
Brian

PS its here on Google Earth 40.453740° -3.603370°


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

veevee said:


> We want to spend 2 or 3 days in Madrid in October, any personal recommendations for a secure site with good public transport access to get into the city easily?
> 
> Thanks


There is an excellent site just outside El Escorial, about 35 miles from Madrid. Regular train services to Madrid. If you go there don't miss a visit to El Escorial and also the Valle de Los Caidos.

Mike


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks to you both, the most interesting may be the one at El Escorial as we have to go to a village near Segovia so not too far away.

What is important javea is how easy it is to get to the rail station, is there a bus from the site or is it a cab?

It looks a great location providing the station is easly accessible.

Back in 1957 I was just a child when we had a touring holiday in Spain. Remember an old man who was the keeper of Tortosa castle having an expression of pure hatred when he described what the Franco troops had done to his town, and then he spat on the ground with such venom it frightened my brother and me.

That was my first exposure to war and politics and it made a big mark, so would be very interested in seeing the memorial at Valle de Los Caidos too.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Beevers,

It is a few years since I was last there, that was in January and we arrived to thick snow and all the water frozen, rather different to our first visit which was in October, nice and warm then.

Can't honestly remember if there was a bus service, remember a fairly long entrance road into the site but not much more about general access. Might be an idea to drop them an email, they were very helpful on my two visits there.

Certainly don't miss the Vallee de Los Caidos, tremendous human effort to carve that cavernous memorial out of solid rock. Franco is entombed there and I believe that there are discussions in train to have his remains removed.

We found the Palace of El Escorial to be a fascinating place, have been twice and will certainly visit again when the opportunity arises, a little information to help can be seen at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Escorial.

Mike


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

We're going to this one in October
http://www.campingsonline.com/aranjuez/index.asp?idlengua=3
also to visit Madrid. Have stayed there before a couple of years ago and can recommend, also direct train service to Madrid and it's ACSI
Clyde


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

stayed here many years ago http://www.motorhomefacts.com/camping-alpha-campsite.html

was close enough to catch public transport into city centre and nice and quiet with good walks nearby


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Spoilt for choice, thanks everyone.

javea, I did write last night and have a reply this morning. There is a bus service at the entrance to the camp site, good info and prompt reply.

Will look through these on Sunday when Rosie arrives. Can't wait to get there as didn't realise how interesting Madrid and it's surroundings can be.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't know what route you will be taking but if you are in the Zaragoza area there's a really interesting village called Belchite which was bombed during the civil war and left as a peace memorial.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes we will be travelling down from just north of Clermont Ferrand to Perpignan then across the border and on to Zaragoza, so thanks for that.


----------

